# Nails showing through soffit



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

I just notice my new roof has nails sticking through the new soffit boards. Is that normal? I'm reading conflicting advice. I need to paint my house soon, so not sure if the roofing company should snip the nails. Thanks!






Should Roofing Nails Protrude Through the Soffit?


A homeowner asks about building codes related to roof nails sticking out of soffit. Angie Hicks, founder of Angie’s List, gives expert roofing advice.




www.angieslist.com


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sad to say but the nails protruding like that is fairly common. I couldn't count the houses I've painted with a skeleton cornice that had nails poking thru. Have you discussed this with your roofer to see what he says?


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

ilovecakenfruit said:


> I just notice my new roof has nails sticking through the new soffit boards. Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you want a warranty.

Yes, it’s normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

mark sr said:


> Sad to say but the nails protruding like that is fairly common. I couldn't count the houses I've painted with a skeleton cornice that had nails poking thru. Have you discussed this with your roofer to see what he says?


Preach it, brother, @mark sr. I mean, I guess roofers could put in shorter nails when they reach the rake edges of a roof, but, that's 1) a pain in the butt, and, 2) You don't want those shingles going anywhere so if they are just a tad long, well, that's a small price to pay IMO. It's not fun painting around a bunch of them. You could use your Oscillating tool to cut them flush, or, if the roofers are the type to make everything right with their clients they *MIGHT* do it for you.

@mark sr how many times have you rammed your head into protruding roofing nails like that? I know I've done it at least a dozen times over the years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You could blame the roofer but it really needed to be talked about before.
That is not the soffit. It is the underside of the roof.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that soffit new or old? In other words, if it was roofed before and never had holes/nails in it, why does it now?

Its unfortunate when you have nice clear v groove decking used (yes, it is called exposed soffit...) and then the roofers come along and do something like that. But that's why they are roofers. It's normal for most roofers, let's put it that way.

Yes they could have used shorter nails. Yes it could have been talked about but you shouldn't have to tell them how to do their job. And if they are like most roofers, talking about it wouldn't do much good anyway.

A loose cannon with a grinder could easily make it look worse than it does now. If you do anything ask for financial reimbursement and do it yourself... carefully!


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

The yellow soffit/underside is new, the gray is old and I just notice it just now. So should I mention it to them? I wasn't sure what the "industry standard" is, if the nails are suppose to be like that or they were suppose to be clipped off.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

They aren't supposed to protrude in the first place. But they often do.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes, this is the roofing company's mistake and they should fix it. That means either pull them out, use the correct length nails and fill so that you can paint. Or grind, then fill the resulting groove so that you can paint.

You did nothing wrong - they did. And no, you don't have to talk about this before hand. What could your question be in that case, "Are you going to screw something up while doing this job that I trust you with?" (Sorry Neal...)

As others say, it is a common mistake - but a mistake no matter how common. This is catamount to driving a screw up through the countertop to secure it to the cabinet. And, yes, I've seen this done.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

XSleeper said:


> They aren't supposed to protrude in the first place. But they often do.


They always do. Roof decking can be as thin as 1/2".
Owens Corning has this specification:

*"All fasteners must penetrate at least 3/4 inch into the wood deck or completely through the deck by a minimum of 1/4 inch."*

Your roofer did his job, your roof designer didn't.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

V groove boards are not 1/2" thick. We don't know how thick they are but i guarantee they aren't 1/2". If they were 1/2" thick then yes, by that rule they should stick through 1/4". But they aren't.

If those boards are 3/4" thick... 1" thick (5/4) or 1 1/2" thick, (maybe ilovecakenfruit can tell us how thick they are) you are saying the nails should still poke through by 1/4"? Don't think so.

I think you are missing the word "*or*" in those instructions. 

I understand how frost works on the tips of nails and why nails should typically poke through roof sheathing inside attics. Exposed soffits are an exception. And yes, there are ways to design the exposed soffit in a way that makes it less likely for this sort of thing to happen.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

XSleeper said:


> I think you are missing the word "*or*" in those instructions.


I'm not missing a thing. I posted the mfg. installation guideline.
If that material is thicker than 3/4" then the roofer should have used the proper nail size.
I am addressing the comment that you made that nails aren't supposed to protrude.
In some instances....I dare say_* most*_ instances they do protrude do to the common use of 7/16" sheathing.
I"m not saying this installation is correct. The roofing contractor should be accountable for making the installation appropriate for the sheathing used.


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

So the consensus is that it's "bad" and I should ask the roofers. The roof is suppose to come with a 10 year labor guarantee. The painter mentioned he can paint over it? But I should ask the roofer first to cut them right?
This is a presidential shake shingle.

I am not sure how thick the board is, but it looks like its more than 1 inch thick.

Thanks.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I rest my case.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

ilovecakenfruit said:


> So the consensus is that it's "bad" and I should ask the roofers.


Well, without getting your ass kicked by a bunch of hammer wielding roofers, I think you need to demand that the quality of the work should be done to your satisfaction.
I am sure it cost you enough for that roof. Appearance aside, you need to be happy with the result of the installation as well as the product.
I don't know about your negotiation skills but this may be a time to test them.
Talk to the owner of the company. Tell him you aren't happy with the appearance. 
Ask him if he would allow that on his house.
If he says yes, it looks like you chose the wrong roofing company.
But that aside...........
You shouldn't have to pay to fix his mistake. 
I can give you a slew of suggestions but baby steps first.
Keep us appraised of how this transpired.
Help is ony a chat room away.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

XSleeper said:


> I rest my case.


There was a case?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, I have a mental case. LOL


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone. While the thread is still going, would you guys mind looking at other parts of the roof (posted in another thread a few days ago:



http://imgur.com/a/jwOjMYp


Its a well established roofing company.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Gymschu said:


> how many times have you rammed your head into protruding roofing nails like that? I know I've done it at least a dozen times over the years.


You didn't have to dredge up that memory 


XSleeper said:


> I have a mental case.


first chuckle of the morning


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Roof should be the crown jewel, but because it is out of sight, treated like a dump.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I repainted a rich woman's house once, the entire inside. She was also having the bath vanities replaced along with all the floor covering. When I noticed all the ceiling water stains and told her she probably needed a new roof she had a fit and said nobody will ever see the money I spend on a roof.


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

1. they came back and clipped off the tips. 
2. underneath the porch roof overhang, there was also some osb showing - was told it should just be painted. Should we staple a piece of wood there or cover it somehow before the painter paints?


----------



## SLSTech (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice that they cut them - I assume they used the wrong size in that area? Most roofers do look for exposed soffit area and try treating it different (see below)

Just as a head's up - the codes specifically state: R905.2.5 Fasteners. Fasteners for asphalt shingles shall be galvanized steel, stainless steel, aluminum or copper roofing nails, minimum 12-gage [0.105 inch (3 mm)] shank with a minimum 3/8-inch-diameter (9.5 mm) head, complying with ASTM F 1667, of a *length to penetrate through the roofing materials and not less than 3/4 inch (19.1 mm) into the roof sheathing.* Where the roof sheathing is less than 3/4 inch (19.1 mm) thick, the fasteners shall penetrate through the sheathing. 

FYI - most roofers use at least 1 1/4" nails to meet the provision / they fit their guns. We used to carry 7/8" to hand nail in exposed areas (doesn't meet codes now for many products) so you are looking at a 1" nail minimum to go through 2 layers of shingle plus I&W (or maybe felt in your area) though when you are applying starter strip it is less than normal. 

So unless your boards are 1" thick or more you are liable to see nails popping through (with 1 1/4 or 1") & even if it is that thick some wood can still pop out. The other catch is that area has to be done right & tie into the regular sheathing so just because you see a nice finish doesn't mean that it is thick enough. For this type of finish you essentially have to have your finish set down which is then covered over by the sheathing (4' tie back into the roof). Heh I could also probably guess that they installed the felt or I&W improperly as you would probably see more nails sticking through unless they used a cap stapler...


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

SLSTech said:


> Nice that they cut them - I assume they used the wrong size in that area? Most roofers do look for exposed soffit area and try treating it different (see below)


I'm a total newbie when it comes to roofing. It was old cedar shake roof, so they did 7/16 OSB, felt above that, and its a Certainteed presidential shake shingle. I'm not sure how big/thick the soffit boards how. It's in California. Some of the new soffit boards have the nails sticking out, some don't.

If u have a chance, you can see the rest of the work in my 1st post. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

ilovecakenfruit said:


> there was also some osb showing - was told it should just be painted.


 You can paint it or if you wish cover it with nicer wood and paint that. Painted OSB doesn't look as nice as finished wood but it really depends on how picky you are.


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

mark sr said:


> You can paint it or if you wish cover it with nicer wood and paint that. Painted OSB doesn't look as nice as finished wood but it really depends on how picky you are.


thanks it wouldn't affect the functionality right having that OSB exposed? I'm more concerned that since its exposed, it can rot easily.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How is it exposed? isn't it part of the soffit and not exposed to much weather.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

The nails poking through her v groove exposed soffit were the _felt_ _tab nails _poking through... not the roofing nails.

Glad they clipped them.


----------



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

It is nice they clipped them.


Presidentials are nice shingles. Generally put on houses with closed soffits.

If they charged a premium price, it better look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Roofing nails long enough to protrude through the soffeting? There's something wrong there.
Never seen SHINGLE nails that long. Nor framing nails coming thru soffeting.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovecakenfruit (Jan 16, 2021)

They actually did not clip all the nails, they missed quite a few. But I notice, are these staples? This is from my porch roof overhang. It broke through the wood. At this point, it might be faster for me to clip these or have the painter do it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are staples used to tack down the osb that they put on top of your exposed soffit planks. They should have gone into the studs, but like most people, they missed a few.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Missed a few? You should have seen our previous domicile. The bottom of the roof decking looked like an F-ing porcupine.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's not uncommon for roofing nails to protrude thru the decking. Look in most any attic and you'll see the tips of nails. Normally not an issue unless like the OP you have a skeleton cornice.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Usual (best?) practice is 3/4" or less decking. So 1" or 1 1/4" shingle nails and they might show thru. But when I see 1" and more protrusion and they're all in a line offset from the rafter (truss framing) ... well I'm glad we moved!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftyshift (Sep 5, 2018)

ilovecakenfruit said:


> Thanks everyone. While the thread is still going, would you guys mind looking at other parts of the roof (posted in another thread a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Spanish house with mostly a flat roof. It has a Gaco S42 100% silicone 24mil coating. I have had the roof done a couple of times - the latest was a new coating. It was always well-sealed around all vents and the chimney. There is a small part of the roof that has tiles on it and the flat roofing sheeting has been run up and under the tiles (and the flashing). I was not happy with the job in the picture and had it coated after a few years.


----------

